# Did you seriously just say that to me?



## dansnow (Sep 26, 2014)

Many times in the 4 months since we got Java, we've had to listen to "experts" tell us he isn't a "real" GSD, mainly because of his wonky ears. We've tried to explain that in his case it's partly due to abuse by previous owner, vet said he'd had multiple injuries to his right ear.

Well today was a new lesson in why dogs are better than people. I got to the park and saw a man there with a beautiful Red and Black GSD. Java's best buddy, Opie, wasn't there yet so I walked over to say hi. The man looked at me, looked at Java then turned to me and said.............. "Is that the mutt you got because you couldn't afford a REAL German Shepherd?"

I was so stunned I just laughed sadly, shook my head and walked away. As I did several snarky comebacks raced through my head, but not knowing if the man or his dog were prone to violence or bad temper, figured I'd best keep quiet and stay away from him. Thankfully they left shortly after that. Truthfully, I felt sorry for the mans dog, having to be dependent on an a-hole like that.


----------



## blueangele (Aug 5, 2013)

people suck


----------



## KathrynApril (Oct 3, 2013)

What in the world is wrong with people. That definitely was a jaw dropping statement. What a pompous jerk comment.


----------



## Pax8 (Apr 8, 2014)

Wow, what a jerk. Good news is, he let you know early that he wasn't worth your time!


----------



## ken k (Apr 3, 2006)

blueangele said:


> people suck


After dealing with people on a daily baseis, for the last 45 years, I can safely say, you are correct


----------



## GypsyGhost (Dec 29, 2014)

First of all, good for you for seeing that great dogs come in all forms... wonky ears and all! Second, I think Java is adorable. Third, that guy was an absolute jerk! Just know that he probably leads a very sad life, marked only by what possessions he has. I feel sorry for his dog, too. Sorry you had to experience this!


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Absolute and total idiot!


----------



## Stonevintage (Aug 26, 2014)

I would have said "If your dog can explain to me why he's letting a pig walk it, I'll explain to you about her ears".


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

Most people are decent....it's the assbags like the one you encountered at the dog park which gives the rest of us a bad name........


SuperG


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

This guy isn't into owning a dog - he is into owning "Prestige!" and must feel his social position threatened by other GSD owners so that he resorts to this type of put-down.

Good for you for laughing about it, because people like that should be laughed at.


----------



## Ace GSD (May 30, 2014)

Some guy told me not to eat my dog.. ( im asian )


----------



## Augustine (Nov 22, 2014)

This is exactly why I dislike most of the people that compliment Butters on her looks. She has a very stereotypical German Shepherd look, but people always act like this somehow makes her "superior" to other GSDs.

I couldn't care less if my pup looked "like a proper GSD", if she had floppy ears, if she were a mutt, etc. All dogs are lovely in their own right.

I can't stand vile people like that who try to value/devalue a dog simply because of how they look. It's downright disgusting.


----------



## JoeyG (Nov 17, 2013)

blueangele said:


> people suck


I second it!


----------



## MyHans-someBoy (Feb 23, 2013)

A couple of words come to mind, but they're not printable...
What a jerk!


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

Good thing is, your dog doesnt care what he thinks.


----------



## Debanneball (Aug 28, 2014)

Oh boy, what I would have said can't be put down in this forum, unfortunately it would look like this.... "}#^^€>##^*"! So, I too agree with Blueangele!


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

Castlemaid said:


> This guy isn't into owning a dog - he is into owning "Prestige!" and must feel his social position threatened by other GSD owners so that he resorts to this type of put-down.
> 
> Good for you for laughing about it, because people like that should be laughed at.



I completely see that attitude in some people unfortunately....

Oh...by the way...my GSD's leash and collar are worth more than most people's GSDs.


SuperG


----------



## dmom (Jul 2, 2009)

Sorry you have to put up with those kind of comments Dan, I get them all time on my boy he's an all black. Know it all dog owners tell me all the time that he can't be a purebred because of his color. I just smile......


----------



## GatorBytes (Jul 16, 2012)

Nigel said:


> Good thing is, your dog doesnt care what he thinks.


 :thumbup:


also liked the pig walking the dog comment too


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

dansnow, your response was the best response to make. Someone who makes such a comment is looking for a reaction. By not giving him what he wanted, you did the equivalent of socking him in the jaw. Good job!

There are people out there that just want to get rise out of you, like the dude in a raincoat who flashes people. This guy is a flasher. I hear pointing and giggling is the best response to the raincoat-flasher. Reacting with fear or amazement or anger or horror is what they are looking for. This guy wanted you to call him a jerk or worse. And that would have made his day, because he would then know that he hurt you. 

There is nothing wrong with looking at a well-bred shepherd and admiring it for its conformation. There is nothing wrong with complementing an owner for their dog's looks or behavior. Criticizing a dog for its looks or behavior is a whole other ball game.


----------



## rjstrotz (Jan 16, 2014)

Java is a magnificent creature and so are you. All dogs, whether purebred or mixed, are glorious beings. Please don't insult pigs by relegating them to that idiot's level. I sincerely hope that this moron gets educated by his
GSD that all creatures are worthy of respect, no matter the color,
shape, or background.


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

Funny thing is....I'd go more out of my way to deal with a mean dog vs a mean human.


SuperG


----------



## Axel13 (Jun 23, 2014)

Your dog is beautiful! You did the right thing walking away. You wouldn't want to associate with such an idiot!


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

Dan, Your response was priceless. Java is a gorgeous boy. My current pup may or may not be PB. Her ears are wonky. They have been up. May or may not go back up. I really don't care. I think she is adorable with floppy ears. I know you love Java and will love him no matter what. Java is the luckier dog.

The other owner only cares about appearance. What happens, if his dog gets an ear infection that causes his ear to flop? What if his dog suffers trauma or cancer and needs a leg amputated. I can't see someone like that standing by his dog. And that is very sad.

I am so glad that Java found you.


----------



## Lykoz (Dec 6, 2014)

Firstly your dog is a contender for cutest GSD.. It is so adorable.

His dog probably had a much better time playing with your dog than living with him...

If his dog ever developed a health problem what would he do? Be embarrassed and chuck it into a shelter?

It is amazing how pretentious people are. 

It is actually common in many aspects of life... Regrettably also common in the dog community. 

People tend to throw comments all the time, because unfortunately they measure their self worth based on their dog and how it compares to other dogs as opposed to looking internally.

The fact that he even mentioned the economics of GSD ownership in talking about your dog, implies that the purchase of his dog put a dent in his wallet and he is over-compensating. I wonder if he knows that dog ownership costs a lot more than any original purchase price... I hope he has not over-extended himself, and does not take care of his GSD's health/food/maintenance needs. 

Initial purchase price or any amount spent on the dog is never a substitute for the dogs real value.. Which I believe is priceless. That goes for all dogs.

Also adopting a dog is always an honourable act. Kudos to you.


----------



## Susan_GSD_mom (Jan 7, 2014)

Ace GSD said:


> Some guy told me not to eat my dog.. ( im asian )


Wow. If it's any consolation, I'm sure you aren't the only person he's insulted with slurs like that--probably everyone who isn't caucasian would be my guess. Chalk it up to him being an idiot, and that's much kinder than what I'm thinking! 

Susan


----------



## igottabecrazy (May 24, 2013)

Never argue with an idiot. They will only bring you down to their level and beat you with experience. Last credit I saw for this quote belongs to George Carlin. 

I try to remember, before spending time on any questionable activity, that those are minutes/hours of my life I can never get back. 

Lots of great comebacks and words of encouragement here. Probably more fun and satisfying this way. Any comeback would have been lost on that level of intellect. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## GatorBytes (Jul 16, 2012)

Maybe he's a forum member...lol


----------



## martemchik (Nov 23, 2010)

My floppy eared GSD that's more dog than anyone's at a dog park.


----------



## Steve Strom (Oct 26, 2013)

I would have just said "Yep"


----------



## doggymom (Jul 26, 2011)

Good for you for walking away. That's what thing I have had a hard time with in the past. I always defended myself to people who wanted to get me upset, or I argued with people that already knew they were wrong. Walking away really does bother those people more than them being told they're wrong or that they're idiots. I agree with everything everyone has been saying. All dogs are beautiful creatures and you see that. He must see his dog as a possession, and it's sad for that dog. I see my dog as an amazing animal with a perfect soul, and I'm lucky to get the once-in-lifetime experience of raising her  She's so unique and I'll never had another baby like her


----------



## doggymom (Jul 26, 2011)

Steve Strom said:


> I would have just said "Yep"



Ya, that would have confused him into a stupor.


----------



## Zeusthegsd143 (Nov 24, 2014)

Screw that moron. I would have been pissed.


----------



## Darth_Ariel (Jun 20, 2013)

I always see those types of people as the ones who don't care about their dog, and only carry about the "status" their dog brings them. They're also the ones who read a book that one time...in the past...long ago pertaining to a GSD's ears and how it had one sentence that their ears stand so by golly all of their ears will stand 24/7, and there will never be a shepherd who has ears that do not. 

I met a guy who was a lot like The Ear Inspector when my boy was a few months old and was informed all GSDs had to be over 60-70lbs or they were not good enough. Why you may ask? Because no one would be terrified of a dog that was any smaller than that coming at them. It's a status thing with those types of dog "owners". He thought my 65lb non terrifying dog was gorgeous, my dog thought he smelled like arrogance.


----------



## BARBIElovesSAILOR (Aug 11, 2014)

Omg that guy is such a jerk Dan. I am in sacramento too and people here can be so ghetto, always looking for a fight out of the blue. Ugh *rolls eyes* I can't wait to move out of sacto! But it's near Tahoe for snowboarding :-/ I haven't decided if I will be taking Captain to dog parks when I get him yet... Because of crap like this.


----------



## BARBIElovesSAILOR (Aug 11, 2014)

Ace GSD said:


> Some guy told me not to eat my dog.. ( im asian )


UNBELIEVABLE!! My husband is asian and always says people are racist cause he is asian. I'm like oh hunny it's just in your head! But maybe it's not when people make crappy comments like that! I mean did he think that was funny? 

I was asked what my dog's name was going to be when I was engraving his name tag. "Captain Rambone" I said. The guy replied that "it sounds like a pornstar name" nooooo haha no no I hope not! Rude.


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

Ace GSD said:


> Some guy told me not to eat my dog.. ( im asian )


----------



## martemchik (Nov 23, 2010)

BARBIElovesSAILOR said:


> UNBELIEVABLE!! My husband is asian and always says people are racist cause he is asian. I'm like oh hunny it's just in your head! But maybe it's not when people make crappy comments like that! I mean did he think that was funny?
> 
> 
> 
> I was asked what my dog's name was going to be when I was engraving his name tag. "Captain Rambone" I said. The guy replied that "it sounds like a pornstar name" nooooo haha no no I hope not! Rude.



Kind of like using the word "nazi" about a dog that won't let people have fun?

I guess only words that you find as rude shouldn't be used...


----------



## BARBIElovesSAILOR (Aug 11, 2014)

I don't think nazi is a rude word, it's factual word, nazis existed. It can be rude depending on how used though I see your point. To call a dog a fun nazi, should I feel bad about that or think I'm being rude. NO, your just being sensitive. And trying to be too p.c. If you have anything else you need to say to me unrelated to this you need to PM me. Let's keep this about the op's thread okay?


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

Errrr.....

Max....?

Anyhoo, my Smitty dog was in a GSD rescue for months, no one wanted him because his ears tip over at the top, he has 'soft ears'. It gives him a comical look. A good many people don't want a GSD that looks like that so he is from the Island of Misfit GSDs. I know how it is....so he and I connected and he went home with me. That was a good seven years ago now. Love my misfit floppy ear boy. 

BTW - speaking of over-compensation , that got me thinking of a sassy comeback for that jerk, 'Nice pointy ear dog, sorry about the small.......


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

People are people. Roswell isn't too far away from me. I don't think it matters where you live so much......

We human beans just haven't figured out how to evolve past this need to demoralize others......




BARBIElovesSAILOR said:


> Omg that guy is such a jerk Dan. I am in sacramento too and people here can be so ghetto, always looking for a fight out of the blue. Ugh *rolls eyes* I can't wait to move out of sacto! But it's near Tahoe for snowboarding :-/ I haven't decided if I will be taking Captain to dog parks when I get him yet... Because of crap like this.


----------



## martemchik (Nov 23, 2010)

Yeah, I guess it's alright to get outraged over some guy calling your dog weird for having floppy ears but when someone points out how the word Nazi is used incorrectly and insensitively on the day after International Holocaust Remembrance Day...they're being too sensitive.


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

Example, my Ilda, she has strong ears that stand up perfectly. Her size and weight are within standard for a female, black and red. IMO she's unmistakeable as a purebred GSD.

Yet....I have people telling me, arguing with me actually, that she is too small to be a real GSD.

What's interesting is how vehement they can be and how they are so certain that they are correct, no hesitation, not an ounce of willingness to listen or consider they may just be wrong.


----------



## dansnow (Sep 26, 2014)

BARBIElovesSAILOR said:


> Omg that guy is such a jerk Dan. I am in sacramento too and people here can be so ghetto, always looking for a fight out of the blue. Ugh *rolls eyes* I can't wait to move out of sacto! But it's near Tahoe for snowboarding :-/ I haven't decided if I will be taking Captain to dog parks when I get him yet... Because of crap like this.


We're on the border between Sacto and Elk Grove and go to the San Jacinto Dog Park on West Stockton. 98% of the folks that go there are great and their dogs are fun loving and well behaved. Yes there are a couple that we avoid, but we don't see them very often. This particular low-life I had never seen there before, and hopefully won't again.


----------



## blueangele (Aug 5, 2013)

I worked at Walmart for 13 years and was a manager of some sort for 11 of those years...I have the 'WTF?" look down pat and that is what I would have done, I give that look a lot LOL


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

What exactly is the derivation of the name " Captain Rambone" ?? I would think one would be understanding after selecting such a name....that comments such as you heard would be anticipated....regardless if it is rude or not.

To the OP...Dansnow....I think you have to view your experiences regarding critiques about your dog as a mirror of the times....too many people competing in the arena of petty status and one-upmanship...an exercise in futility in my opinion. I appreciate how humans can become proud of their dogs ( amongst other items )..but when their pride becomes so superficial or is used to bolster their fragile vanities at the expense of others via stupid remarks like you heard...you just continue forward on your path, without looking left or right....


SuperG


----------



## BARBIElovesSAILOR (Aug 11, 2014)

dansnow said:


> We're on the border between Sacto and Elk Grove and go to the San Jacinto Dog Park on West Stockton. 98% of the folks that go there are great and their dogs are fun loving and well behaved. Yes there are a couple that we avoid, but we don't see them very often. This particular low-life I had never seen there before, and hopefully won't again.


It's those few people that you have to watch out for def. I'm on the fence about dog parks, and am not surprised there was a rude person there. I feel like some people don't belong at dog parks/ some dogs don't belong. Even though in personally haven't been for years. My mom, brother and I went years ago, when my brother was 7, and I was 19. Some guy had a huge dog, like a pit bull but taller. He looked mixed not sure with what. St least 80-100 lbs vs. my brother's 45... The dog kept chasing after my brother and trying to jump on him!! I picked my brother up and stood him on top of the picnic table. Told the guy "get your dog! He won't leave my brother alone!" And he was like "oh he's just playing" asdfgjjjk!! And he called his dog, scratched the dog's head, and was like walking around with it but didn't put it on a leash or leave so of course the dog comes back up to my brother. So annoying. We had to leave obviously. Anyway, this is something that left a sour taste in my mouth for dog parks. I'm sure I made a few mistakes too but I was 19... This guy was old and SHOULD have known better but apparently had no more common sense than a teenager.


----------



## Lykoz (Dec 6, 2014)

BARBIElovesSAILOR said:


> It's those few people that you have to watch out for def. I'm on the fence about dog parks, and am not surprised there was a rude person there. I feel like some people don't belong at dog parks/ some dogs don't belong. Even though in personally haven't been for years. My mom, brother and I went years ago, when my brother was 7, and I was 19. Some guy had a huge dog, like a pit bull but taller. He looked mixed not sure with what. St least 80-100 lbs vs. my brother's 45... The dog kept chasing after my brother and trying to jump on him!! I picked my brother up and stood him on top of the picnic table. Told the guy "get your dog! He won't leave my brother alone!" And he was like "oh he's just playing" asdfgjjjk!! And he called his dog, scratched the dog's head, and was like walking around with it but didn't put it on a leash or leave so of course the dog comes back up to my brother. So annoying. We had to leave obviously. Anyway, this is something that left a sour taste in my mouth for dog parks. I'm sure I made a few mistakes too but I was 19... This guy was old and SHOULD have known better but apparently had no more common sense than a teenager.


You are right... A lot of people don't belong in dog parks... And many dogs are not appropriate candidates for dog parks... There more likely to either not enjoy the company of other dogs... Or to fight...

Which led me to one conclusion...

I am not a candidate for the dog park.... why would I take my dog to a place where unexpected things can happen? Why expose my dog to an environment that is so volatile... Why must I always make sure my dog is behaving whilst little tiny dogs can snarl and snap at him whenever they feel like it? And if he ever turns around to defend himself... Me and my dog are the viscious ones... Because little dog owners think its okay for their dogs to act any way the like... 

Then you get the overcompensated 'tough guys'.. Who thinks its cool to watch their dog dominate or attack other dogs... they will justify with anything...
Then you get the housewives that go there with big dogs.. and if something does happen.. and a fight breaks out they panick and scream... And I must seperate their dogs for them... 

I cant count how many dog fights I had to personally stop.. Sometimes with two dogs.. And doing it alone... I got small nips but never a serious bite... But suffice to say its dangerous... Furthermore.. Eventually as my GSD grew up I found if I broke up 2 other dogs fighting... He would come to my defense and join the fight... So I stopped breaking up fights altogether...

I still go sometimes.. But its more for my own enjoyment.. and own selfish needs (there is something relaxing about watching dogs play with different dogs)... Reminds me of the african bush in a weird way.. I like the animal interaction.

that said I would rather take my dogs out on trips where I can have fun with them... Set up play dates with dogs I know... etc.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Java is lovely and a real GSD. Thanks for adopting him. Ignore idiots......


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

Good people can make stupid remarks. It's hard to avoid being defensive when some of the stupidest and mean spirited are directed at you or your dog (or car, or house, or neighborhood). Sorry your dog was insulted. One good thing - I'll bet your dog didn't understand a bit!


----------



## dansnow (Sep 26, 2014)

I hear you Lykoz. I have found that by going around the same time every day I have come to know the regulars and their owners. We know our dogs get along well, as do we. There is the occasional kerfuffle when the dogs get excited and we handle that quietly. When a new dog shows up we all watch carefully to see how it fits in. Only once have I left the park early because of another dog, and only twice have I not gone in at all because of the dog that was there. 

For Java and I, this park works out real well. Dog parks aren't for all dogs or owners. You need to do what you're comfortable with for your dog and for you.


----------



## huntergreen (Jun 28, 2012)

Castlemaid said:


> This guy isn't into owning a dog - he is into owning "Prestige!" and must feel his social position threatened by other GSD owners so that he resorts to this type of put-down.
> 
> Good for you for laughing about it, because people like that should be laughed at.


aren't you just trying to say he is compensating for some short comings ? lol


----------



## huntergreen (Jun 28, 2012)

BARBIElovesSAILOR said:


> UNBELIEVABLE!! My husband is asian and always says people are racist cause he is asian. I'm like oh hunny it's just in your head! But maybe it's not when people make crappy comments like that! I mean did he think that was funny?
> 
> I was asked what my dog's name was going to be when I was engraving his name tag. "Captain Rambone" I said. The guy replied that "it sounds like a pornstar name" nooooo haha no no I hope not! Rude.


sorry barbie, you might not be old enough to remember the porn jokes from the eighties. it really does sound like a porn name. maybe try Captain courageous.


----------



## Debanneball (Aug 28, 2014)

huntergreen said:


> sorry barbie, you might not be old enough to remember the porn jokes from the eighties. it really does sound like a porn name. maybe try Captain courageous.


LOL.... Captain America!


----------



## Ozzieleuk (Mar 23, 2014)

I think Barbie and Dan should pull up stakes and 
move to North Carolina! 

We have the Ocean, mountains, farmland, Jobs and nice people.

Btw - my wife is Asian and everyone loves her...including me!


----------



## BARBIElovesSAILOR (Aug 11, 2014)

Ozzieleuk said:


> I think Barbie and Dan should pull up stakes and
> move to North Carolina!
> 
> We have the Ocean, mountains, farmland, Jobs and nice people.
> ...


 We might be relocating soon. Maybe within the year, who knows, North Carolina could be in the cards? Although if I had my choice I would move back to Colorado. Lived there for 8 yrs off and on, and the snowboarding is unparalleled, plus as a dog, sailor loved it, playing in the snow so I know my little pornstar monikered dog would like it. Jk hahah. Captain Rambone is a really horrible name. I wanted to just name him captain but my husband insisted on Rambone. Now his name apparently sounds x rated :-blush:


----------



## Lykoz (Dec 6, 2014)

BARBIElovesSAILOR said:


> We might be relocating soon. Maybe within the year, who knows, North Carolina could be in the cards? Although if I had my choice I would move back to Colorado. Lived there for 8 yrs off and on, and the snowboarding is unparalleled, plus as a dog, sailor loved it, playing in the snow so I know my little pornstar monikered dog would like it. Jk hahah. Captain Rambone is a really horrible name. I wanted to just name him captain but my husband insisted on Rambone. Now his name apparently sounds x rated :-blush:


Maybe he was silently laughing to himself the whole time 
Ever googled Rambone? or Ram bone? 
Lol, sorry your story made me laugh a little.

Anyways nothing wrong, its a nice name, its all about the love behind it, and what it means to you.


----------



## BARBIElovesSAILOR (Aug 11, 2014)

Lykoz said:


> Maybe he was silently laughing to himself the whole time
> Ever googled Rambone? or Ram bone?
> Lol, sorry your story made me laugh a little.
> 
> Anyways nothing wrong, its a nice name, its all about the love behind it, and what it means to you.


I know it is a super silly name. I know I'll get people saying stuff but I'm okay with that. I would rather have them have a name with a little "personality" rather than a boring name like... Steve. Or bob. Haha true story, I actually fostered a pit bull named bob. Roflmao.


----------



## huntergreen (Jun 28, 2012)

martemchik said:


> Kind of like using the word "nazi" about a dog that won't let people have fun?
> 
> I guess only words that you find as rude shouldn't be used...


for better or worse it seems "nazi" has lost its horrific connotation. i think it started with jerry sienfeld and his "soup nazi".


----------



## Ozzieleuk (Mar 23, 2014)

Barbie,

I am actually from Colorado and went into the military from there.
Colorado has changed a lot!! Not going back except to visit friends.

PM me about what's in the mix for your move...its nice to move to a place where you
have friends, right?


----------



## martemchik (Nov 23, 2010)

huntergreen said:


> for better or worse it seems "nazi" has lost its horrific connotation. i think it started with jerry sienfeld and his "soup nazi".


Thanks for the history lesson about Seinfeld...those of us that were personally affected by the Nazi's feel differently and prefer that you don't tell us how we should feel about the word.

There's probably a few words out there in the English language that "feel" like they've lost their negative connotation...and yet I have a feeling you probably still don't use them. I can think of ONE for sure. So lets not lecture people on how they should and shouldn't react to a word being used.


----------



## Steve Strom (Oct 26, 2013)

dansnow said:


> I hear you Lykoz. I have found that by going around the same time every day I have come to know the regulars and their owners. We know our dogs get along well, as do we. There is the occasional kerfuffle when the dogs get excited and we handle that quietly. When a new dog shows up we all watch carefully to see how it fits in. Only once have I left the park early because of another dog, and only twice have I not gone in at all because of the dog that was there.
> 
> For Java and I, this park works out real well. Dog parks aren't for all dogs or owners. You need to do what you're comfortable with for your dog and for you.


No matter where you go, people's comments about your dog should be taken without offense. There's enough things in life to take seriously.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Steve Strom said:


> No matter where you go, people's comments about your dog should be taken without offense. There's enough things in life to take seriously.


Just start barking and growling at them. If you can, try to drool a little too.


----------



## dansnow (Sep 26, 2014)

Jax08 said:


> Just start barking and growling at them. If you can, try to drool a little too.


That made me laugh! Thank You! :wild::wild::wild:


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

Jax08 said:


> Just start barking and growling at them. If you can, try to drool a little too.



That seems a bit juvenile to me......which is why I will most likely use that exact method...it'll be incredibly funny...I hope I don't laugh when I'm in the drooling stage...it'll ruin the whole effect.

SlobberG


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

keep a Mentos and a bottle of pepsi handy.


----------

